# 4 dogs due to be put to sleep...!



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

These gorgeous dogs are all on the put to sleep list... 

















"Lovely Akita male. Very friendly. Makes a huge fuss of people and dog friendly as he came in with a Doberman"

Welsh Pound.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









"White and sandy EBT cross _probably_ Jack Russell. Has the head and body of a bullie, just little legs. Right little character. Great little dog. Not dog aggressive. A big staffie showed agression when this little dog was going past the staffies kennel and this boy just stood and looked at it. Lovely dog"

West Yorkshire Pound.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









"Rottweiler male, approx 2 years old, quiet and seems like a nice lad"

West Yorkshire Pound.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









"Older staffy male. Does not seem to be bothered by other dogs"

West Yorkshire Pound.

~ ~ If anyone can help find a rescue space for these dogs, the e-mail address for the West Yorks pound is; [email protected] ~ ~

~ ~ The e-mail for the Akita in Wales is; [email protected] ~ ~


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww bless them...sorry i cant help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I could take them all, the old Staffy should be curled up on someones lap at his age not thrown away to rot in a kennel.


----------



## nerd of prey (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the EBTX but am not in a position to offer a home sadly. 

Is there a reason these dogs are due to be PTS? or is a policy or West Yorkshire Pound? I'm new to the forum and ignorant of these thngs!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

nerd of prey said:


> Love the EBTX but am not in a position to offer a home sadly.
> 
> Is there a reason these dogs are due to be PTS? or is a policy or West Yorkshire Pound? I'm new to the forum and ignorant of these thngs!


If dogs in pounds arent found a kennel in a rescue, or a foster home, then they are destroyed after the obligatory 7 days.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> If dogs in pounds arent found a kennel in a rescue, or a foster home, then they are destroyed after the obligatory 7 days.


That's so sad i wish i could take them all


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

archielee said:


> That's so sad i wish i could take them all


It is sad. I think it stands that about 100+ dogs are PTS everyweek.

The government needs to do more about the overbreeding of animals, as this is where the problem lies.

I imagine all they will do though, is merely ban the SBT.


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

This makes me so angry and so, so sad.  Those poor dogs! They could have so much hope ahead of them. A life even. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## jenny12386 (Jul 7, 2009)

One of the reasons dogs need new homes is because the kids beg for a puppy, they walk it everyday, play with it, then get bored by the time it'd 2 or 3. Parents get sick of it never getting walked, this that and another, and they get taken to a kennel. Kids seem to love puppies but aren't so interested when they grow up.

Classic example is a family that lived next door to us. We got Robbie and their kids got all excited and started begging for a puppy. A week later they got what they wanted. It was there for a year then they got bored. The kids then begged for another puppy, they got one, and a year later they where bored of it and it got moved on. They got the third puppy just before they moved home and I wouldn't be suprised if that went the same way. They were used like a disposable toy for the kids. When I have a dog it's with us till it dies, which is how it should be.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

If there's any rescue homes able to place them i'd be able to pick the Welsh one up?

Think that's how it works right? I had a dream about the Akita last night, so i really want to help...


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

7 days seem so little time.. Wish they gave them an chance. Oh well... 
bump.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> It is sad. I think it stands that about 100+ dogs are PTS everyweek.
> 
> The government needs to do more about the overbreeding of animals, as this is where the problem lies.
> 
> I imagine all they will do though, is merely ban the SBT.


Agree it is such a tragic shame, the only one that suffers is the poor dogs


----------



## nickora (Apr 28, 2009)

Varkhond said:


> 7 days seem so little time.. Wish they gave them an chance. Oh well...
> bump.


I agree, that is such a short amount of time. I makes me really sad.


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh my god this is so sad i wish i had a car cuz i would offer the akita a foster home till a space in a rescue centre or home was found.
really hope something is found soon


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Will Many Tears in LLanelli take some, try their web site for no


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi can i help by putting these dogs on my website???


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

It is a short time... but to to play devils advocate, there are so many, and continuing care is no doubt expensive and a drain on funds, there has to be a cut off point somewhere.

However saying that, i don't think pts is an acceptable option at the end of that period. Can't say what would be an alternative option otherwise, because giving them away to all and sundry will no doubt create a whole lot more problems and potentially give the dogs much more pain in the long run. They should probably go back to the source of the problem and restrict breeding.

At least pts is pain free so to speak...

(i'm not condoning this btw, so don't jump on the bashing bandwagon)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

r_neupert said:


> It is a short time... but to to play devils advocate, there are so many, and continuing care is no doubt expensive and a drain on funds, there has to be a cut off point somewhere.
> 
> However saying that, i don't think pts is an acceptable option at the end of that period. Can't say what would be an alternative option otherwise, because giving them away to all and sundry will no doubt create a whole lot more problems and potentially give the dogs much more pain in the long run. They should probably go back to the source of the problem and restrict breeding.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean, and sort of agree with you.

Id much rather a dog were humanely euthanised, than for it to spend its life in solitary confinement, with little exercise and stimulation. Thats no life, merely an existance, and sadly the fate of so many dogs.

Until breeding is more strictly regulated, then nothing will change. There are more dogs than there are loving homes.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Still thinking about this...

There should be a scheme (i'm not aware of one), that all breeders subscribe to. Breeding should be regulated to a set number per breed depending on requirements and needs e.g. maximum of 1,000 labs per year, 200 staffies etc etc. Unplanned litters that exceed requirements would need to be mismated, or the breeder looses their breeding rights.

All breeders have to register and register any pups. All the pups would come with paperwork proof of "legal breeding". Places like epuz, pets4homes etc would only allow the "legal breeders".

In essence it would be a nationwide stricter KC, yep it wouldn't stop the underground breeding, but it'd be a good starting place.


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Is it only rescue centers that can rescue dogs from the pound?

How do you go about finding out which dogs are available.

A friend could possibly take on the EBT but not sure wether it's too late


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it only rescue centers that can rescue dogs from the pound?
> 
> ...


Hi, I think they rather they go to a rescue or a foster home, as then they have the rescue back up if the new home falls through (so that they don't end up in the pound again) if you e-mailed them and asked, I'm sure they'd tell you more, and if he's still there


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, I've just emailed them to ask about the procedure. We are in Nottingham, are there any pounds nearer to me do you know? Out of interest?


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Hi, I think they rather they go to a rescue or a foster home, as then they have the rescue back up if the new home falls through (so that they don't end up in the pound again) if you e-mailed them and asked, I'm sure they'd tell you more, and if he's still there


Do you have a phone number for them chick?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> Thanks, I've just emailed them to ask about the procedure. We are in Nottingham, are there any pounds nearer to me do you know? Out of interest?


I'm not sure I'm sorry, if you called your local council I'm sure they'd be able to tell you where one is!



reddyrufus said:


> Do you have a phone number for them chick?


Phone number for the EBT; 07971 898632. It says you can call or text


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your help RFD I shall give them a call tomorrow if they are open? And see if I have any luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> Thanks so much for all your help RFD I shall give them a call tomorrow if they are open? And see if I have any luck


No worries hun. Good luck, let us know what happens!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> Thanks so much for all your help RFD I shall give them a call tomorrow if they are open? And see if I have any luck


I wish you luck too


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I can't get hold of anyone I've emailed, rang and text. There is a EBT coming into our local rescue tomorrow so I'm going to give them a call and see if it's the same? I know it's a long shot but I also know that they rescue dogs on the PTS list from the Yorkshire pound.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> I can't get hold of anyone I've emailed, rang and text. There is a EBT coming into our local rescue tomorrow so I'm going to give them a call and see if it's the same? I know it's a long shot but I also know that they rescue dogs on the PTS list from the Yorkshire pound.


Aww atleast you tried hun, fingers crossed it's the same dog  I'm sure someone will get back to you if you have text them?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hi just letting you all know that the EBT is now in safe hands with Bulliesos, he is now in a foster home and is doing well and is making himself at home

Juliex


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh thats great news! He looks lovely, will they be rehoming him do you know?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would think he will be rehomed when he has been assesed by his fosterer and he is neutered, there is a name the dog comp. going for him now towards all the costs for him as this little boy has no name. :crying:

by all accounts he is a right little cheeky character, just like a normal Bullie

Juliex


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I've just joined and posted on the thread. I'm soo pleased he was saved he really did pull on my heart strings there was something about him. I tried frantically to get hold of someone but had no luck, but then saw he had been removed from the website. He sounds a right little character, love him!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reddyrufus said:


> I've just joined and posted on the thread. I'm soo pleased he was saved he really did pull on my heart strings there was something about him. I tried frantically to get hold of someone but had no luck, but then saw he had been removed from the website. He sounds a right little character, love him!


Thats spot on he does sound lovely, a right character

juliex


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Hi just letting you all know that the EBT is now in safe hands with Bulliesos, he is now in a foster home and is doing well and is making himself at home
> 
> Juliex


Oooh that's fantastic news!!


----------



## Gilka (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to reply to this thread........
I work with the Yorkshire pound in this thread to find spaces for the dogs when they reach the end of their 7 days. As you know the EBT is now in a foster home, the Rottie and Staffy are both safe in a rescue. Apologies to Reddyrufus for not getting a reply. I have recently moved house and have been out of action for a few weeks.

Please do not blame the pound for the situation that the dogs find themselves in, they do the best they can. The receive payment from the local authority for the dogs for 7 days and after that the cost of keeping the dogs is covered by the pound itself. This pound are a good pound, the staff do everything they can to find spaces for the dogs, they take pictures, provide brief assessments and give any information that is requested of them. They rehome dogs responsibly and if necessary will arrange a homecheck for the new owners, and contact breed rescues for any pedigree dogs which come in.

The dogs we find the most difficult to place are the Staffies. There are so many in need, they are mostly around 18 months to 2 years old. They have such a bad reputation which is a travesty, this is because a lot of people who own them and breed them are idiots and the general public are not interested in homing them, therefore any dogs which get rescue spaces can wait a long time for a good home.
Please look at the link below and visit their links, the videos made me cry. 
http://www.savethestaffies.co.uk

If you want to help these dogs please:
- promote responsible dog ownership
- microchipping
- rehoming a rescue dog
- help us transport these dogs to their new rescue spaces.

Thanks for looking and please contact me if you can help in any way.

xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What happened to the Akita?


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

*I hate seeing threads like these, it saddens me  But i hope someone reading this thread is able to help the dogs out. It isnt fair. AT ALL!!!!! :cursing:*


----------



## Gilka (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know about the Akita, he was in a different pound. I'd be willing to bet money that he is safe though......


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm really pleased that all the dogs are safe  

That video made me cry, about Bruce. Poor thing. I hope he gets to go home


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilka said:


> Hi, I wanted to reply to this thread........
> I work with the Yorkshire pound in this thread to find spaces for the dogs when they reach the end of their 7 days. As you know the EBT is now in a foster home, the Rottie and Staffy are both safe in a rescue. Apologies to Reddyrufus for not getting a reply. I have recently moved house and have been out of action for a few weeks.
> 
> Please do not blame the pound for the situation that the dogs find themselves in, they do the best they can. The receive payment from the local authority for the dogs for 7 days and after that the cost of keeping the dogs is covered by the pound itself. This pound are a good pound, the staff do everything they can to find spaces for the dogs, they take pictures, provide brief assessments and give any information that is requested of them. They rehome dogs responsibly and if necessary will arrange a homecheck for the new owners, and contact breed rescues for any pedigree dogs which come in.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond - no problem about the EBT the main thing is he found a foster and i'm sure will go to a lovely home. He just caught my eye and with him being dog friendly (as we already have 3) I just thought I may have been able to help him.  I think it's excellent that these pound dogs are brought to our attention therefore giving them the best possible chance of finding a home wether that be foster, rescue or forever, well done with what you do


----------

